# Spanish language programs



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Someone here once gave me the names of some good Spanish language tutorial programs that were better for Mexican Spanish. I can't seem to find that thread through search, and I'd like to have them. Free is best, but I can pay if needed.

I've been relearning my basics, but need one that is more geared to Mexico than Spain.


----------



## ffejcat62 (Sep 9, 2016)

Try this...Synergy Spanish Systems | Frustration Free Spanish Solutions I absolutely love it!


----------



## johnar (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been using Duolingo (Spanish). You have to Google it, since I have not posted enough to add a link, however it is duolingo and dotcom. It's free, ad free and has apps for your phone or tablet. It's fun to use and it's very helpful in getting me started on conversational Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnar said:


> I've been using Duolingo (Spanish). You have to Google it, since I have not posted enough to add a link, however it is duolingo and dotcom. It's free, ad free and has apps for your phone or tablet. It's fun to use and it's very helpful in getting me started on conversational Spanish.


I have been using it to study German off and on for several years, mostly off until recently. Currently I have a streak of over 100 days of regular use going. It keeps track of how many days in a row you have used it, a good motivation for spending a little time with it daily. 

It was ad free until recently. The past week or so it has started interrupting with an add for the Kindle app. But it is not too annoying. I just click to dismiss it. This is on the iPad app version of Duolingo. I haven't looked at the web version lately.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

One of those sites was basically testing. I don't remember lessons. Be prepared for Mexicans to want to message you and to grade their tests or compositions


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> One of those sites was basically testing. I don't remember lessons. Be prepared for Mexicans to want to message you and to grade their tests or compositions


Gee, it sounds like these Mexicans want free help with their English!  Are they willing to help you with your Spanish?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Gee, it sounds like these Mexicans want free help with their English!  Are they willing to help you with your Spanish?


I never asked for help. Only relied on the site. I don't mind helping a few but 10+ a week was too much for me


----------



## johnar (Jan 29, 2017)

Hmmm. I haven't noticed that on my Android apps nor on Windows 10 app. It is fun and challenging, and I'm learning a lot using it.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> I never asked for help. Only relied on the site. I don't mind helping a few but 10+ a week was too much for me


That's called taking advantage of your good will!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnar said:


> Hmmm. I haven't noticed that on my Android apps nor on Windows 10 app. It is fun and challenging, and I'm learning a lot using it.


I think there may be different apps being discussed here. DuoLingo is a computer program. You don't talk to live people and the computer program doesn't expect any help.  I don't know about other sites.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Duolingo also has a wonderful underlying philosophy, to make learning other languages accessible to anyone around the world with access to a computer, especially for those without the economic resources to pay for school or software. It was created by a team headed by Luis von Anh, a Guatemalan man who now lives in the US. He also developed CAPTCHA and reCAPTCHA. 

Here is a TED Talk by him in English from 2011 when they were launching Duolingo. He starts talking about Duolingo starting about halfway through. 

https://www.ted.com/talks/luis_von_ahn_massive_scale_online_collaboration#t-980339

Here is a more recent Ted Talk by him in Spanish (2014), in which he talks his passion for education, in particular high quality education for the poor as a way to help them break the cycle of poverty, as opposed to the system of education he saw in Guatemala where the difference between the lower quality public education vs expensive private education perpetuates the disparity between rich and poor. He envisions Duolingo as one way towards equalizing access to free high quality foreign language learning.


----------

